
Zoloft has fallen into short supply as prescriptions soar during the pandemic - xoxoy
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-06-01/zoloft-falls-into-shortage-as-virus-heightens-supply-strains
======
stevespang
I had to take a defensive driving course few years back, the instructor was a
middle aged lady, she asked the question:

"What is the #1 impairing substance discovered by police officers
investigating traffic accidents with serious injuries or deaths ? . . And
which sex leads the statistics ?"

(Blood draws are taken where serious injuries result).

    
    
      Lot's of students answered up: marijuana, alcohol, cocaine, you name it, but nobody got the correct answer.
    

She said women on prescription antidepressants. The labels clearly state do
not drive or operate machinery, and because of that fact, now these women had
criminal cases put on them for manslaughter or worse.

~~~
trehalose
Antidepressants? Not benzodiazepines? Which antidepressants have a warning
label that states not to drive or operate machinery?

~~~
Delk
I'd be surprised if a significant number of antidepressants had those kinds of
warnings, too.

However, I guess some of them might. For example mirtazapine (Remeron) can
apparently cause sleepiness in some cases, and in low doses it's even used for
insomnia. AFAIK in the higher doses used for depression it shouldn't cause
sleepiness as easily, though, and I don't know if it comes with a warnings
label.

Considering the number of people on various kinds of antidepressants, the
total number of people using some kind of a rarely used antidepressant that
might have different side effects than the more common ones is probably also
non-negligible.

Although a confusion between antidepressants and benzodiazepines or other
anxiolytics may be more likely.

